# Sebastian/Bonsteel/New Smyrna...Mar. 2/4



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Me and some of "My Homies" went on a 54 hour suicide run...






































































































































































































































































You guys are the best! Guess that 'bout covers it....


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Pompano Sushi was some of best I have had. Aaron is a master. Great night guys.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

3am sushi Party in The SI parking lot...Gotta love that:beer: 54 hours of no sleepin straight fishin rocked! I think I slept through Wednesay though


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Once agiain it was great:fishing: with you guys. Look forward to the next time. I love Sushi and at3 am it was the perfact midnight snack Thanks Aaron. 

I came from the Savannah Ga area to fish SI twice in one month its kindof addicting if you ask me.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

RR, was that your first trip to SI? First time I did it, I knew I had to move to Florida. It's freaking addictive.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

emanuel said:


> RR, was that your first trip to SI? First time I did it, I knew I had to move to Florida. It's freaking addictive.


Nope, been there a time or two before. It IS a great place. Not a place you can learn in a trip or two, though. I'll be going back more often, now that I have some willing accomplices..


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice pics RR! Looks like you guys had a great time!!!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I know we aren't best friends and all, but nice pics. Tell your friend he needs to buy a truck


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice report RR!! looks like everyone is wearing the SSC shirts and sweats. nothing like fresh sushi though...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Railroader said:


>


Nice report and nice pics.

Is that the new mag elite w/ clicker? Very nice.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

KodiakZach said:


> I know we aren't best friends and all, but nice pics. Tell your friend he needs to buy a truck


That would be me  And since you asked... Here's the condensed version of the story...

I had my truck packed and ready, About 2 miles from the house the POS breaks down on me. I wasn't about to bail on the trip and really wasn't going to fight the wife for her truck at 10 at night. So this is the result  Funny huh...Needless to say the POS that broke down went on Craigs list the next morning(Monday)...and check this out, My phone started blowing up about 9am Monday morning with interested people...the third call and the guy tells me he wants it sight unseen...Here's the kicker...I'm in S.I. He is in Orlando, The truck is in Jacksonville....His AUNT lives in Melbourne and is on the way to Bon Steele Beach park to bring me the $850 for the truck right then and there!!! I couldn't freakin believe it...You had to be there.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Nice report and nice pics.
> 
> Is that the new mag elite w/ clicker? Very nice.


Yup that's mine on the 13'10" Lami I just built....It's a nice reel but needs some modification,like removing the dumb azz giant 6 pin plastic brake thing and replacing it with the old style retainer/brake ring.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

barty b said:


> Yup that's mine on the 13'10" Lami I just built....It's a nice reel but needs some modification,like removing the dumb azz giant 6 pin plastic brake thing and replacing it with the old style retainer/brake ring.


Why am I not surprise that's yours?  I hear you about the brake thing. Why would you build a magged reels then put brakes in them..


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats what I said....You wouldn't believe how slow that thing is if you leave the 6 pin brake ring in....I almost returned it.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

hats off to allaroundfishing, this is the second time in less than a month that he drove from georgia to sebastian inlet.

before you knew it, nick will be moving down here.
the inlet's going to bbe full this week til next. the florida surf casters are invading the inlet also.
i met lyndon in the inlet.

nice pics by the way and nicer sushi.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah man. Great report and pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

It was an awesome time guys. Anytime you want to hit SI let me know. We can always throw another fish on the boards then sushi-fy him when we need that late night snack.

Good to meet a great deal of the gang and get some insane no-sleep-all-fishing fun.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

cpn_aaron said:


> It was an awesome time guys. Anytime you want to hit SI let me know. We can always throw another fish on the boards then sushi-fy him when we need that late night snack.


I will take you up on that...!!
I will be there the week before easter due to out of town guests.


----------

